# Anyone taking a vacation this summer?



## Yikes (Jul 30, 2014)

Where are you going?

And for those of you who live in cold winter climates, is summer too busy with building and inspection? ...do you vacation in the slow winter months instead?


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2014)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA

hitting hawaii for the first time!!!! maui / oahu

I take time off when I need it!!   those pseky contracors can wait..

Plus with Iphone and face time,trying to figure out how to do change a drive by to an Iphone!


----------



## Frank (Jul 30, 2014)

Endless vacation starts August 29, 2014 final Friday


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations Frank, I only have 13 years and 9 months left


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 30, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ..... Good one bro.

Brent.


----------



## steveray (Jul 30, 2014)

I was in Tremont PA last weekend......

http://youtu.be/rSfeekzbUlg


----------



## steveray (Jul 30, 2014)

Pheonix the weekend before buying a truck.....





Stopping in Dallas to sleep.....


----------



## fatboy (Jul 30, 2014)

7 yrs, 2 weeks left to the endless.........

Typically we wait till it cools off October-November, or real early spring, take a week and go somewhere warmer.


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Pheonix the weekend before buying a truck.....
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping in Dallas to sleep.....


Heard about dooms dayers but never seen one


----------



## JPohling (Jul 30, 2014)

Headed to Santa Catalina Island soon to visit with my daughter who is working there all summer!


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jul 31, 2014)

Heading to Michigan Speedway next month for Nascar weekend. 5 days of camping with wife and friends with no electricity. Been doing it for 4 years now and looking forward to it. I am sure Captain Morgan will make a visit. 5 years and 2 days until I can retire, not that I have been counting.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 31, 2014)

> Plus with Iphone and face time,trying to figure out how to do change a drive by to an Iphone!


Come on now................ You can afford on of those Drones


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Come on now................ You can afford on of those Drones


Tried to get the boss to get one, but could not afford the long range model, I could operate from the beach


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Heard about dooms dayers but never seen one


That's my new RV/tow rig....Not so old hot shot FF truck...


----------



## north star (Jul 31, 2014)

*~ ~ | ~ ~*

What's a vacation ?........I know not of this term which has been submitted !  :-o

*~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> That's my new RV/tow rig....Not so old hot shot FF truck...


I thought it was prison transport and was your release gift


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 31, 2014)

I leave Saturday for a week in Lake Tahoe. I have a neighboring town inspector covering for me building only, electrical and plumbing done separate inspectors.

the only inspections that will be those that will hold up progress on important work, no deck finals, swimming pools.

foundations, frames, insulation and the like will get done, she may end up with 10 inspections at the most


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> I leave Saturday for a week in Lake Tahoe. I have a neighboring town inspector covering for me building only, electrical and plumbing done separate inspectors. the only inspections that will be those that will hold up progress on important work, no deck finals, swimming pools.
> 
> foundations, frames, insulation and the like will get done, she may end up with 10 inspections at the most


Massachusetts to calif, that is a good flip


----------



## JMORRISON (Jul 31, 2014)

Hard Rock Cancun November 29


----------



## Yikes (Jul 31, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> That's my new RV/tow rig....Not so old hot shot FF truck...


steveray, you've got to start a new thread explaining this one some more.   How are you modifying the inside?  What are you towing with it, where are you going with it and what do you do when you get there?

This reminds me of those "ultimate man rig" videos where they modify an old russian military transport into an off-road motorhome.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2014)

Yikes said:
			
		

> steveray, you've got to start a new thread explaining this one some more.   How are you modifying the inside?  What are you towing with it, where are you going with it and what do you do when you get there?This reminds me of those "ultimate man rig" videos where they modify an old russian military transport into an off-road motorhome.


http://globalxvehicles.com/safari-extreme/


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2014)

I compete with a buddy of mine in offroad "rockcrawling" ....the link I put up above was a comp in PA last weekend. He drives, I tell him where to go and stack rocks occasionally Sometimes I get to go out just for fun too in my jeeps.....I wanted something that would tow 2 "Jeeps" and not worry about overloading. Most of the box that is on the truck will probably be sleeping accomodations, and then an enclosed trailer with 2 behind it, shower, toilet,etc....FD paid $130,000 for it...I got it with 85,000mi on it for $24k....



			
				Yikes said:
			
		

> steveray, you've got to start a new thread explaining this one some more.   How are you modifying the inside?  What are you towing with it, where are you going with it and what do you do when you get there?This reminds me of those "ultimate man rig" videos where they modify an old russian military transport into an off-road motorhome.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 1, 2014)

I went to Scout camp for a week best vaca I have ever had


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2014)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> I went to Scout camp for a week best vaca I have ever had


Did you earn your Inspector badge?

Scout camp outs are neat


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, I'm going to Sturgis for a three day weekend 8/8-12th........not riding, just sight-seeing..........


----------



## pwood (Aug 4, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Endless vacation starts August 29, 2014 final Friday


congrats!

  Last friday I began my endless vacation unless you consider waiting for the mailman to deliver the retirement checks a job? I figure ConArb will be the first to congratulate me! :mrgreen:


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2014)

pwood said:
			
		

> congrats!  Last friday I began my endless vacation unless you consider waiting for the mailman to deliver the retirement checks a job? I figure ConArb will be the first to congratulate me! :mrgreen:


Do you live in the city you retired from?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 4, 2014)

Congrats Pwood.


----------



## pwood (Aug 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Do you live in the city you retired from?


  I'm 60 miles away and in a different county. The nearest city is 2 miles away with a population of 170. It was 180 when i move here in 1973!


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2014)

pwood said:
			
		

> I'm 60 miles away and in a different county. The nearest city is 2 miles away with a population of 170. It was 180 when i move here in 1973!


Well

Conarb is not going to like it

You are not paying for your million dollar retirement ,, because you do not live in the city you retired in..

So I will say congrats


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 4, 2014)

Pwood, now with all that free time that you have, you will be able to help the cause to become the State of Jefferson


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 4, 2014)

I like it here in PA in the summer. Go south for a winter vacation.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 5, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm going to Sturgis for a three day weekend 8/8-12th........not riding, just sight-seeing..........


fatboy, stop by for a cold one!!!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 5, 2014)

If it wasn't such a whirlwind trip I'd take you up on it!


----------



## jpranch (Aug 5, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> If it wasn't such a whirlwind trip I'd take you up on it!


Understood. If anything changes give me a call.

Post Script: What is a vacation??? Heard about such an animal but...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 5, 2014)

I have never taken a "vacation" until last February

Every "vacation" has been used to visit a relative or go see the grand-kids.

Last February my wife and I went on a cruise and I have to say I was not all that enthused to be "stuck" on a ship for 6 days. However it was the most relaxing and enjoyable week I think I have ever had. I recommend everyone add a cruise to their bucket list if you have not already been on one.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2014)

When ever i am in a building I can't help but think os the codes. That's what I like being on a ship.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 5, 2014)

Did Cancun last year, on the beach, not an all-inclusive or mega-sized, so it wasn't crowded, didn't do a dang thing but eat, sleep, drink and play/chill on the beach, or in the ocean.........now that was relaxing. Wifey and I were just talking yeasterday that we need to set another one up, maybe for the spring next year.

Yeah, and don't look at any code related things in MX, some of it is scary!


----------



## jpranch (Aug 5, 2014)

My son in law and I were invited to an elk camp up in Dubois to hunt this year. I was (Past Tense) really looking forward to it. Saved money to go. Found out last week the dates they are going. September 23rd to October 5th. Oh well... Maybe next year?


----------



## Mech (Aug 6, 2014)

steveray - Your video link is down.  Do you guys race in the King of the Hammers?  I watched / helped out two years ago at a qualifying event at Rausch Creek in Pine Grove, PA.  Pretty cool event.  I almost have my Cherokee ready to go rock crawling.


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> steveray - Your video link is down.  Do you guys race in the King of the Hammers?  I watched / helped out two years ago at a qualifying event at Rausch Creek in Pine Grove, PA.  Pretty cool event.  I almost have my Cherokee ready to go rock crawling.


Just crawling stuff...no go fast, way too expensive....We are in first place for the RCRocs crawling series in class 3....We are back down for an AUG 30 comp I believe...I will check the link...Thanks!...Wierd, link still works on my phone....See if that is any better...


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

neat

"""""This is one of four racers that competed in the blindfold crawl at the end of the Rcrocs at Rausch Creek Offroad Park""""

we ought to try that with inspections, "" blindfold inspection course""


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

Even a blindfolded inspector could see there is several things wrong here.....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got back from a week in the mountains at Natural Tunnel State Park, with side trips to Breaks Interstate Park and Cumberland Gap.  Now it feels like I'm playing Whack-A-Mole to catch up at the office!


----------

